# Op amp question



## dlazzarini (Jul 31, 2019)

hey guys, I’m hoping somebody can help clear this up for me. I’ve notice a lot of the time when I’m ordering parts, I’m finding parts with the same number but often followed by a few extra letters that weren’t listed on the parts list. Take IC TL071 for instance. I find it’s usually followed by CP, CPE4, IP, ACP, BCP, PE4. Are these basically the same chip? Revised chips? I don’t see any differences in the data sheets. I’ve had the same issue with transistors. What is the difference? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 31, 2019)

Theyre functionally the same. A lot of the part suffixes concern things that make no difference in the audio spectrum. There are some (like ic7660S and C) that matter but in general you're good to go.


----------



## dlazzarini (Jul 31, 2019)

So if I’m understanding you correctly, the original number Is basically the name of that series of part. Does this usually apply to other components like transistors etc?  And thank you


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 31, 2019)

Yes but with transistor series the A/B/C generally corresponds to the gain rating (Hfe) which will have an effect on the sound!


----------



## dlazzarini (Jul 31, 2019)

Ok thanks I really appreciate it. I’ll study up on the transistors.


----------



## Jbanks (Jul 31, 2019)

dlazzarini said:


> hey guys, I’m hoping somebody can help clear this up for me. I’ve notice a lot of the time when I’m ordering parts, I’m finding parts with the same number but often followed by a few extra letters that weren’t listed on the parts list. Take IC TL071 for instance. I find it’s usually followed by CP, CPE4, IP, ACP, BCP, PE4. Are these basically the same chip? Revised chips? I don’t see any differences in the data sheets. I’ve had the same issue with transistors. What is the difference? Any help would be greatly appreciated


Sometimes it will also specify whether the component is thru hole or surface mount (SMD) as well. Or just different versions of the same chip. I’ve seen all sorts of TL072 prefixes and suffixes. All the same IC chip.


----------



## dlazzarini (Jul 31, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 31, 2019)

The suffix can also indicate operating temperature range, offset voltage, etc.  Most of the time, it makes no difference in pedal circuits.


----------



## dlazzarini (Aug 1, 2019)

Thank you sir


----------

